# I’m not a fur dad. These are working dogs.



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aww,the widdle pink tongue


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

on fur daddy's pillow


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

drparker151 said:


> on fur daddy's pillow


Like he owns the place.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks right to me. 

Furdad!


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

You will definitely be a fur (covered) dad once you get in your bed. Our rule has always been no dogs on the furniture, especially not on the bed, ever! Well, with the new puppy we made an exception and allowed him on the bed when we watched movies at first. Now he's allowed up on the bed with us every night for an hour before actual bedtime. Who knows, next thing you know, he will take over the bed and we will retreat to the dog beds....


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sitz&Platz said:


> You will definitely be a fur (covered) dad once you get in your bed. Our rule has always been no dogs on the furniture, especially not on the bed, ever! Well, with the new puppy we made an exception and allowed him on the bed when we watched movies at first. Now he's allowed up on the bed with us every night for an hour before actual bedtime. Who knows, next thing you know, he will take over the bed and we will retreat to the dog beds....


Lint rollers are magical.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

His innocent expression!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't get over the beauty of a German Shepherd.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Even hard workers get a break once in a while...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

NadDog24 said:


> His innocent expression!
> [/QUOTE





Kathrynil said:


> Even hard workers get a break once in a while...


its not all work right?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I let Fama sleep in my bed from the first day I could actually get away with it. 

Let the dorks be dorks I say.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> I let Fama sleep in my bed from the first day I could actually get away with it.
> 
> Let the dorks be dorks I say.


It was a rule when I was growing up that they weren’t allowed on furniture. It was one of the first to go. Bear usually doesn’t bother sleeping with me unless I ask. Cion stays as long as he can manage.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Valor has his own fan.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I have to be really sick for Nitro to sleep on the bed, then it's his idea. He'll reluctantly hop up if I ask him, I don't ask him any more.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy lasts 5 min which I’m fine with and off to his own room….the dining room.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

That adorable tongue.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Ozzy lasts 5 min which I’m fine with and off to his own room….the dining room.


Sounds like Bear. He waits until he thinks you’re sleeping.


----------



## Cyndi21 (Oct 16, 2019)

What a handsome, regal dog.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm a holdout; no dogs on any furniture for me, makes life simpler as I need to be able to move around a bit when I ssleep and no issues can ever crop up between them or me. I have had a GSD in a sleeping bag with me Winter camping at -30 though.

Both dogs will put their front paws up on the bed and tower over me when I stir in the morning and that more than enough for me. Rogan will put his giant noggin and shoulder down on me and roll his 110 ponds around, quite a way to wake up.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> I'm a holdout; no dogs on any furniture for me, makes life simpler as I need to be able to move around a bit when I ssleep and no issues can ever crop up between them or me. I have had a GSD in a sleeping bag with me Winter camping at -30 though.
> 
> Both dogs will put their front paws up on the bed and tower over me when I stir in the morning and that more than enough for me. Rogan will put his giant noggin and shoulder down on me and roll his 110 ponds around, quite a way to wake up.


The only problem we have is when “I” have company and they assume “we” have company.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Bearshandler said:


> The only problem we have is when “I” have company and they assume “we” have company.


When I was first dating my husband, he'd stay over and Luc would crowd him - Toby complained about it once, and I said to him "That's because you're sleeping on Luc's side of the bed". WELL. That didn't go over well. Shortly afterwards Luc started sleeping in a dog bed on the floor, poor guy...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

jarn said:


> When I was first dating my husband, he'd stay over and Luc would crowd him - Toby complained about it once, and I said to him "That's because you're sleeping on Luc's side of the bed". WELL. That didn't go over well. Shortly afterwards Luc started sleeping in a dog bed on the floor, poor guy...


🤣🤣 I’m usually the one upset. Eventually I kick them out.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I’m not a fur dad. These are working dogs.

Keep telling yourself that Sweetheart! If you say it often enough maybe it will come true. Lol.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In my Lamaze class I tell people that they will know what a baby looks like after their birth .


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> I’m not a fur dad. These are working dogs.
> 
> Keep telling yourself that Sweetheart! If you say it often enough maybe it will come true. Lol.


Serious, no nonsense over here.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> In my Lamaze class I tell people that they will know what a baby looks like after their birth .


What is Lamaze?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> What is Lamaze?


Childbirth prep class for people


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> What is Lamaze?


He's a lucky lucky thing according to Randy Crawford 😳


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> Childbirth prep class for people


Ooh. Not for me🤣🤣


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> What is Lamaze?


When you have children, you will find out. it’s not for you but done well it will make some very difficult hours easier for everyone.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Childbirth prep class for people


I always found it amusing that we have evolved so much that we now need to learn to give birth.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> I always found it amusing that we have evolved so much that we now need to learn to give birth.


To be fair, it goes bad pretty often for a lot of animals.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I always found it amusing that we have evolved so much that we now need to learn to give birth.


For me it's the opposite. The medics need to trust women ability to give birth and not to intervene so much that it makes women feel incapable.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> When you have children, you will find out. it’s not for you but done well it will make some very difficult hours easier for everyone.


There was NOTHING easy about it for me lol, yep did the classes but still came across as possessed during the real thing.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My dogs never used to be allowed on the bed but Gus and Katie now sleep on the bed until my husband comes in, Gus gets off because he’s a bed hog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think every shepherd or dog has there own time limit of physical affection including body heat threshold in that calculation lol. Topper my chihuahua is a body heat magnet. They all help me sleep and can make it hard to get up.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I now sleep with my door shut because Nitro started waking me up by sitting next to the bed, panting slowly. I would get up and follow him to the back door to let him outside for some 'private time'. On the way to the door, he would turn off into the kitchen, go to the pantry, and stare up at his treats. He didn't need to go outside, he just wanted a midnight snack. It took a few nights before I realize we were establishing a pattern of behaviour... 

I shouldn't have given him one the first night, but he's aging and I'm aware he's only got a few years left...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Saphire said:


> My dogs never used to be allowed on the bed but Gus and Katie now sleep on the bed until my husband comes in, Gus gets off because he’s a bed hog.
> View attachment 576343


Somehow it’s hard to think of them as a protective breed in that position. Great picture, though. Mine always wake up and jump up when I try to take pictures of them sleeping.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> Somehow it’s hard to think of them as a protective breed in that position. Great picture, though. Mine always wake up and jump up when I try to take pictures of them sleeping.


Don’t let his crazy belly up pretend sleeping fool you lol The slightest of sounds has him air born off the bed and looking for the source of sounds.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine try the bed and the couch but after awhile get hot and leave. My gal-dog makes a joke many mornings but hoping on the bed and lays with her head on my pillow. I call her a silly girl and pet her a bit to let her know I saw her silly joke, and she hops off of the bed. I think she thinks she is being silly pretending to be a human.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@car2ner Its those double thick coats. Max really thinks it’s his spot. Lol! He took it over immediately when it became vacant lol! Topper will race to get there I keep watch. This is what I see when I wake up in the every single morning lol! One night my daughter had a bad dream and crawled into my bed in the middle of the night I was look who the heck is that lol. There have been times kids dogs all on the bed and that’s when I say okay everyone out. Yet again someone walking out of the woods at midnight with a flashlight phone. Max can see it’s just as suspicious As I felt.he went bat crazed. He will watch out that window and keep watch for quite awhile after. Last night it unnerved me I went to make sure the front door was locked. He was right staring at the front door knob nudging my hand staring at the door in a position to ready to win a race. He really thought I was going to let him go out there because I was praising him he was ready to charge just waiting.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Don’t let his crazy belly up pretend sleeping fool you lol The slightest of sounds has him air born off the bed and looking for the source of sounds.


I was joking. Mine do the same thing. I can’t even get a picture. The second I pick up a camera, they are up and off on their next adventures.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Loulou50 (Jul 29, 2021)

My 9 week old sleeping on my bed,. He is a DDR working line x


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Comfy there, Cava?


----------

